# US Armorment: Bad Policy, Poor Customer Service



## dheat (Jul 27, 2005)

Yesterday, I ordered about $80 (including shipping) worth of cleaning supplies from usarmorment.com. A phone number was required during checkout. As my personal policy is to never provide my phone number, I entered 800-555-1212. (I did provide my email address, however.) This is my MO when a phone number is needlessly required; I've never had a problem.

Today, I received a email informing me my order was canceled because I provided an invalid phone number. I replied stating my personal policy and practice and drew their attention to the fact that I was obviously accessible via email. I said if they decided to reinstate my order I would appreciate them paying for shipping as compensation for my trouble. I explained to them that it's purported a happy customer tells one person about their positive experience and an unhappy customer tells 10 people about their negative experience.

They responded (politely) by elaborating their policy, ensuring me they would not abuse my phone number, but, ultimately, declined to reinstate my order without a valid phone number. They evidently don't need my business.

So, here we are.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

get yourself a google phone number have it go strait to vm and have that emailed to you
then you are covered , i find it easier to give people what they ask for or at least believe they are getting what they ask for, i don't like to stick out, but with a number that goes strait to vm.

be grey , blend , and realize that it's probably some peon following SOP with no decition making ability at the other end.


----------



## dheat (Jul 27, 2005)

Good idea. Thanks


----------



## usarmorment (Oct 1, 2010)

Actually our policies are not bad nor were you subjected to poor customer service. Our policies are in place to protect US Armorment from theft, protect our customers from identity theft and follow recommendations published by Visa, Mastercard and others to prevent fraud. If a customer tries to circumvent our security checks we feel that they are adding to our risk and adding to the overall credit card security problem. When a customer orders a product our company owns that product until the lawful owner of the card has it in his or her possession. If the transaction is fraudulent it is the *merchant that pays* you back not the card company. They take the money back from us. We "fired" you as a customer because you chose to attempt to make your own policies in spite of us asking for a legitimate phone number, not 800-555-1212. Doing so flags your order in our software and we simply cancel the order and inform the customer. If they choose to supply the correct information we reinstate the order. In your case you obviously feel like you are special and have no consideration for the merchants liability therefore we "fired" you as a client. You were sent an extremely polite email explaining why and chose to not comply which is of course your option. You are correct that we do not need business from a customer that has not respect for the people he is dealing with. We anticipated you running to your favorite forum and complaining when in fact your are responsible for the order being canceled. The fact is that you are a rarity as the vast majority of our customers appreciate our security efforts. PS...a Google phone number will not work, we are far more sophisticated than that. Jeff, US Armorment


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Jeff - thanks for explaining the other side of the story.
If you have time, hang around or check in often.

Since both sides have been heard from, I'm going to close this thread.

Angie


----------

